# Nouvelle mighty mouse



## clamys2 (25 Février 2009)

qui peut m'aider pour activer la camera sur skype  ? mon amie a un probleme ; depuis qu on a change de souris  la camera ne se connecte pas  ;  elle fonctionne bien  sur  ichat : merci


----------

